# تعلم مبادئ الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك مع هذا البرنامج الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع



## gold_fire_engineer (28 يونيو 2010)

​إخواني في الله
تعالو معاً نتعلم مبادئ الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك مع هذا البرنامج الرائع
البرنامج يحتوي علي عده فصول يبدأ بمبادئ الموائع والقوانين الهامه كذلك أنواع الطلمبات ثم الرموز والمصطلحات المختلفه وكذلك كيفيه رسم الدوائر وفي كل فصي يوجد إحتبار لمعرفة قدراتك 
وهنا صور للبرنامج





























الآن مع الروابط


----------



## نوفلة (29 يونيو 2010)

شكراًً اخي الفاضل ولكن اين الرابط !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كريم6230 (29 يونيو 2010)

اخى العزيز ستجد الاسطوانة فى هذا الرابطhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157358.html


----------



## سامح حسون (29 يونيو 2010)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 يونيو 2010)

كريم6230 قال:


> اخى العزيز ستجد الاسطوانة فى هذا الرابطhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157358.html





شكراً لك أخي معذرة علي النسيان​:86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## عبدالحليم سليمان (30 يونيو 2010)

تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك لكن العنوان اكبر من الموضوع


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## kindheart186 (4 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يوليو 2010)

تحية طيبة .
تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا.
مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## المسمار (4 يوليو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ako (5 يوليو 2010)

شكراتسلم...جزاك الله بالخير


----------



## هاشم الحضرمي (25 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراًً اخي الفاضل ولكن اين الرابط !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## هاشم الحضرمي (25 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراتسلم...جزاك الله بالخير*​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chetos44 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## ahmed malik (6 أكتوبر 2010)

عفواً اخى الكريم ولكن اين الروابط . أتمنى منك التعديل لأهمية الموضوع وشكراً.


----------



## m mobarak (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد العايدى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر جارى التحميل


----------



## abdo rezk (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## abdo rezk (12 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية طيبة .
تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا.
مع التقدير.


----------



## abdo rezk (12 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية طيبة .
تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا.
مع التقدير.


----------



## abdo rezk (12 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية طيبة .
تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا.
مع التقدير.


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (15 أكتوبر 2010)

هل هذا البرنامج يعمل علي الويندز فقط ام علي اي نظام تشغيل اخر.......؟


----------



## abdo rezk (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور**
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور*​


----------



## عمراياد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اين الرابط

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ابراهيم فتحى راغب (12 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## El_No3maney (13 يناير 2011)

الف شكر وتسلم إيديك


----------



## alhuda (15 يناير 2011)

الحقيقة ما قصرتوا والف الف عافية


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبدالحليم سليمان قال:


> تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك لكن العنوان اكبر من الموضوع[/quot
> ششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً


----------



## mansaf_ch (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر وتسلم إيديك


----------



## mhmo983 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## zakimc (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي على الافادة.


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## eng_gear (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## بيشوى ثروت (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## Bodyomar (23 ديسمبر 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MHOA (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrci bq monsieur :7:


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## wael122 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جارى التحميل وشكرا مقدما


----------



## spider_forever2007 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_aboelela30 (1 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yazye (25 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوتر (25 فبراير 2013)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

